# Gulet



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Hi, Who knows about buying a gulet?
This may not be appropriate for purist sailors,but it would be a comfortable live aboard boat.
I've sqeezed into my share of Halberg Rassy's and can no longer stand the formulaic 'caravan' design of modern yachts .
Could one cross the ocean?once the cushions were stowed below?


----------



## Dewey Benson (Jun 28, 2006)

Penny,

I don't understand your question exactly. You are refering to the Turkish Gulet, yes? They are boats. You buy them like any other boats. Yachtworld will have the usual plethora of usual suspects listed.

Dewey


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Dewey-

I suspect what he is trying to ask is whether they are bluewater capable.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I'll enlarge ...............
Maybe some one has some experience of buying these .{yes Med Gulets}
I once saw one in the Caledonian Canal ,registered out of Kiel,so it must have crossed the German Zee.
They seem quite substantial and lets face it ,a Beneteau is usually trashed after an Ocean crossing.A wooden gulet is about a similar price level ,depending on size .
Its hard to find any feed back save charter holidays .
Does anybody (without a magic carpet )own one?
Any books or source materials.?


----------



## Dewey Benson (Jun 28, 2006)

Sorry,

My only knowlege is of people buying them to place them in charter. As far as ocean crossing ability....how to put this.... Someone crossed the Pacific in an amphibious jeep back in the 50's. I wouldnt want to do that when I was young and stupid. I also met a gentelman whom had circumnavigated twice in a Yorktown, he had made his own weatherfax out of a used (obsolete) commodore and a weather radio. How he interfaced it I don't know.

Do you want to make ocean passages or do you just want to get it to home base?

How familiar are you with wood boats? I have had quite a bit of experience with wood craft and know that my current work ethic will not support it's proper maintainence.

Dewey


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

My Mum was a member of the Woodcraft and taught me to sing the Internationale..................
How about epoxy on wood?Any experiences would be appreciated.
'Arise ye starvelings from your [email protected]


----------



## zazman (Jul 13, 2008)

*Gulets,....I get it!*

I am in the same boat! Sorry about the feeble stab at for the humor but I couldn't resist. I am looking to buy a 18 meter Gulet Ketch and there are quite a few on the market in Turkey, Croatia, Cyprus and throughout the Med. For what I could get stateside in California it makes a lot of sense and I seen at least one in the Marina Del Rey Harbor. I heard of a guy out of La Paz BCS, Mexico using them traditionally as charter vessels too. To the question of their ability to cross the Atlantic or Pacific safely depends on a lot of things as you know. Mainly when you leave. I searched for others who have crossed the Atlantic and heard of a 22 meter crossing to New York. You can find Gulets usually have full keels and are safely crossing the Med and the Sea of Cortez which is at times a harsh sailing environment. Personally my family plans to cruise from California, to Mexico, South America, through Panama, to the Carribean and either make a shot to Bermuda, then Azores, Gibraltar then to the Med. The other option is to ship the Gulet across the Atlantic it indeed I find the Gulet too risky for my family. We will be leaving in 2012 when the young one can walk and talk. I will continue to investigate this and if you find some information please let me know. I do agree however, bang for your buck as well as comfort start becoming more important as we et a little older and the Gulet seems like a good idea. When your done cruising you can charter it out too. It would make a great live aboard if gutted and reconfigured from 4 or 6 cabins to 3. This I have heard can be done easily. Please keep me informed of you get any info on blue water cruising with a Gulet.


----------



## LakeEscape (Jul 18, 2007)

*Old thread*

Zaz,

You were responding to a September 2006 posting.

LakeEscape


----------



## Guletcruise (May 29, 2009)

Hello All,

what an interesting conversation. Any result? Anyone tried to cross the atlantic in the meantime with a gulet?
Mediterrean Sea-canary islands, this will be the easy part by harbour hopping/motoring.
Canary islands - Trinidad & Tobago with the trade winds during oct. to dec. = ok, i.e. possible.
It all depends what type of gulet, where you bought the boat and the money you spend. 
- Cheap thing no good, good thing no cheap -.

Any question, please contact us -

VJ's Gulet Cruise 
Vickyann & Juergen
T&T/Dubai - UAE


----------



## Guletcruise (May 29, 2009)

so what,

hopefully this was enough time to find out


----------



## celenoglu (Dec 13, 2008)

Gulets are really good boats and a good gulet (not the ones charter) can easily pass the oceans. If anybody is interested to buy one I ill tryt to help. Some new gulets are manufactured from steel and they are exported to different parts of the world.


----------



## frazerhalliday_za (Nov 2, 2011)

I'm in love with these vessels but keen to find out anything i can about them being any good in ocean crossings. I plan to sail round the world and the ultimate dream would be to do it in one of these rather than a production vessel.

Has anyone managed to find out any further information?


----------



## fgforde (Sep 1, 2011)

I was wondering if anyone out there has any more information on the seaworthyness of these gulets for ocean cruising. Are they self righting? How fast do they sail? How high do they point? Are they really motor boats with sails for aesthetics?

There seems to be very little information about these boats despite there being hundreds of them for sale?

I would appreciate your thoughts

Cheers


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

Look here; 70' Bodrum Gulet for Extended Cruising ? - Cruisers & Sailing Forums


----------



## celenoglu (Dec 13, 2008)

A properly rigged gulet be able to tack 110-120 degrees. The worst tacks 140-150 degrees. They are originally sailboats of the Mediterranean and motorized later. A proper gulet is seaworthy to pass the ocean.


----------



## matija12 (Feb 26, 2020)

You should consider to charter a gulet beacouse living on board is not simple as it looks, lot of job about maintaining, painting, port taxes... If you are interested about charter gulet in Croatia i can really recommend GuletHoliday - company with lots of experience about yachting, i booked a gulet with them last summer.


----------



## capta (Jun 27, 2011)

Having owned and professionally captained classic (pre-1930s) wooden sailboats and more modern ones, I feel I can speak with some authority about them.
The Turkish and Eastern Med built Gulets (a bastardization of the French word for schooner) were (are?) built for a specific industry in the Eastern Med. They were *not* designed nor built as ocean crossing vessels, however that said, the weather in the area they primarily operate can be extreme and equally as dangerous as an ocean crossing.
Untold numbers of folks have sailed all kinds of boats across oceans, yes even Beneteaus (though why you would say they were trashed after an ocean crossing is beyond me, as a great many have circumnavigated under the captaining of some pretty inexperienced and unknowledgeable people without problems or being trashed); ask Mark on Sea Life (not to imply he is inexperienced and unknowledgeable, only someone who has circumnavigated on a Beneteau).

What these Gulets will not survive well is the tropics! I know ow a few that have crossed the Atlantic and have ended up for sale in Fla, where they usually die a rather ignoble death from the heat and rain.

If your intention is to purchase one for use in the Med and/or northern Europe, it will probably be, as you said, a comfortable liveaboard, though an extremely high maintenance one. It might behoove you to find someone who knows a great deal about wooden boats to give you a quick run down about things like caulking, structural dry rot, hogging and a few of the other problems unique to wooden boats.


----------

